# Limitador de intensidad



## almazanes (Jul 28, 2008)

hola. el asunto es el siguiente, voy a hacer una fuente CC de 16V y 15A, pues bien, para no quemar ningun componente cuando las cargas sean elevadas, he pensado de acoplarle un limitador de intensidad en unos 13A  maximo o asi, pero que a su vez sea variable, es decir para poder controlar la intensidad de salida, siendo la maxima de 13A. No se si será sencillo hacer un circuito asi, agradeceria algun comentario o algun esquema donde me pueda ayudar. gracias


----------



## pepechip (Jul 28, 2008)

casualmente subi este limitador de corriente de aproximadamente 60mA.





¿La tension de 16V la tienes estabilizada con algun semiconductor, o bien es la que obtienes a la salida del puente de diodos? Te puedo realizar un pequeño esquema de como proteger la fuente, pero necesito saber como la vas a realizar, para asi saber sobre que elemento hay que aplicar la limitacion.
 Di que elementos vas a emplear

Bien se puede limitar para que no supere esa corriente, o bien para que una vez que la alcance la tension se valla a 0v, y tengas que reactivarla con un pulsador.


----------



## almazanes (Jul 30, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu atención. Pues la tension la obtengo a partir del transformador y la he rectificado con un puente de diodos hecho por mi mismo, pero sin ningun estabilizador, aunque la de salida si que queda estabilizada, ya que utiliza un lm317, aquí esta el esquema, echa un vistazo si quieres:  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm 
Lo que yo quisiera es poner un potenciómetro y poder regular asi la intensidad de salida, y tener entoces dos potenciómetros, uno para la tension (el que aparece en el esquema) y otro para la intensidad. Lo ideal seria la segunda opción, que al sobrepasar la intensidad máxima (13A) la tensión se vaya a 0V. 
 Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 30, 2008)

El puente de diodos lo hiciste con 4 diodos? Les pusiste disipador? Ojo que es mucha corriente!


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2008)

conectalo de forma que la resistencia de 0,1ohm quede en serie con el negativo.
El anodo del tiristor deves de conectarlo al pin 1 del lm317.


----------



## mariano22755 (Oct 5, 2008)

es interesante la utilización de lm317, lo que quisiera saber es si lo puedo usar para limitar la corriente a 30 microamperes
saludos,
mariano


----------



## Jaidiver (Jul 24, 2016)

pepechip dijo:


> conectalo de forma que la resistencia de 0,1ohm quede en serie con el negativo.
> El anodo del tiristor deves de conectarlo al pin 1 del lm317.



Hola soy nuevo en el foro y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, el hecho es que estoy haciendo una fuente similar a la mencionada en el foro y me interesa ese limitador de corriente, pero sería para 10A, que debo de cambiar y que tiristor debo usar; Saludos desde Colombia, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2016)

Jaidiver dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, el hecho es que estoy haciendo una fuente similar a la mencionada en el foro y me interesa ese limitador de corriente, pero sería para 10A, que debo de cambiar y que tiristor debo usar; Saludos desde Colombia, gracias.



El SCR solo controla la referencia de tensión del LM317, así que *NO* hace falta poner uno de mayor capacidad de corriente.

¿ Comprendiste que el esquema *NO* está completo ?


----------



## Contraband (Ago 4, 2016)

Fogonazo, no llego a comprenderlo... yo tengo un trafo de 12VAC y un puente de diodos de 50A, lo que quiero es limitar y variar con un potenciometro el limite de corriente sin afectar el voltaje. Se entiende?

Podrías indicarme si alguno de los circuitos que adjunto serviría? o en donde podría encontrar uno?

Buscando encuentro circuitos de fuentes de laboratorio con etapas reguladoras/limitadoras de corriente que funcionan con operacionales, pero todas usan circuitos integrados Step-Down tipo LM2596 y la etapa limitadora de corriente siempre finaliza en la pata 4 (creo que es FB) y no se como adaptarla a un transistor de potencia...

en el circuito del amigo le falta la etapa limitadora de corriente?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm


Gracias


----------

